# Favorite chamber works?



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

kyjo said:


> Most of my "standard repertoire" favorites have already been mentioned, so here's some remarkable lesser-known discoveries I've made:
> 
> Andreae - Piano Trio nos. 1 and 2
> Arensky - Piano Trio no. 1; String Quartet no. 2
> ...


----------

